# ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

السؤال: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟


الجواب: الرسول بولس يقول لنا أن الزوجة "متربطة" بزوجها مادام كان حياً. "فأن المرأة التي تحت رجل هي مرتبطة بالناموس بالرجل الحي" (رومية 2:7). والمبدأ الذي يمكن استخلاصه هنا هو أن الرباط الزوجي يجب أن يستمر حتي الموت. فهذه خطة الله وأن كانت لا تمثل حقيقة الزيجات اليوم. ففي المجتمع الغربي المعاصر 51% من الزيجات تنتهي بالطلاق. وهذا يعني ان نصف عدد الأزواج الذين يتخذون العهود الزوجية بما فيها "الي أن يفرقنا الموت" لا يلتزمون بالعهد الذي قد قطعوه علي أنفسهم أمام الله.

فالسؤال اذاً ما ذا يجب علي الزوجان أن يفعلا ليتأكدا أن زواجهم سيستمر "الي أن يفرقهم الموت؟" النقطة الأولي والتي هي في غاية الأهمية، هي أطاعة الله وكلمته. هذا هو المبدأ الذي يجب علي الطرفان اتباعة قبل الزواج وحتي قبل الأقدام علي الأرتباط. ويقول الله في (عاموس 3:3) "هل يسير اثنان معاً ان لم يتواعدا؟". وللمؤمن المخلص ذلك يعني عدم الأقدام علي الأرتباط بشخص غير مؤمن. "لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين، لأنه أية خلطة للبر والأثم؟ وأي شركة للنور مع الظلمة؟" (كورنثوس الثانية 14:6) فأن اتبعنا هذا المبدأ فأننا سنتفادي العديد من المشاكل والمعاناة المستقبلية.

والمبدأ الآخر الذي يحمي استمرارية الزواج هو أنه يجب علي الزوج أن يطيع الله وأن يحب، و يكرم، ويحمي زوجته كما لو كانت جسده (أفسس 25:5-31). والوجه الآخر لذلك هو أنه يجب علي الزوجة أن تطيع الله وأن تخضع لزوجها "كما للرب" (أفسس 22:5). فالزواج بين رجل وأمرأة يعكس الصورة الروحية للعلاقة بين المسيح والكنيسة. فالمسيح قد ضحي بنفسه من أجل الكنيسة و هو يحبها ويكرمها ويحميها "كعروس ممجدة" (رؤيا يوحنا 7:19-9).

فعندما جمع الله آدم وحواء في أول زواج في العالم، قام بخلق حواء من "لحمه وعظامه" (تكوين 31:2) وأصبحا "جسداً واحداً" (تكوين 23:2-24). ولقد فقد هذا المبدأ في مجتمعنا المعاصر. أذ أن يصبح الأثنان جسداً واحداً لا يمثل فقط الأتحاد الجسدي، بل يعني التقاء العقل والنفس لتكوين وحدة واحدة. وتتجه العلاقة الي بعد أعمق بكثير من الأنجذاب الجسدي أو الغريزي وتتحول الي "وحدة" روحية وتتحقق هذه الوحدة فقط عندما يسلم الطرفان حياتهما لله ولبعضهما الآخر. فتصبح العلاقة لا تتكون من "أنا" ولكن من "نحن". وهذا قطعاً واحداً من أسرار نجاح الزواج وأستمراره. عندما يجعل الطرفان علاقتهما الزوجية أولوية في حياتهم يمكن للزواج أن يستمر حتي الموت. وبالطبع يجب تعضيد الزواج بالعلاقة الرأسية مع الله التي تؤمن علاقة الزوج والزوجة الأفقية وتجعل العلاقة مستمرة بل وممجدة لله. 

منقول​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل يا كاندي 
ربنا يعوضك
انا شايفة ان الخلافات الزوجية زادت قوووي اليومين دول
وبقو ناس يغيرو من ارتوذكس الي طوائف مسيحية اخري علشان 
يقدرو يطلقو والمحاكم امتلائت بمشاكل المسيحين للاسف
معدناش ذي الاول 
الموضوع محتاج لصلاة*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع يا كاندى 
ومهم جدا 
مرسىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (10 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا كاندي *
> *ربنا يعوضك*
> *انا شايفة ان الخلافات الزوجية زادت قوووي اليومين دول*
> *وبقو ناس يغيرو من ارتوذكس الي طوائف مسيحية اخري علشان *
> ...


 
 فعلا هو الموضوع ذاد للاسف

وياريت الناس تفكر الف مره قبل ما يحصل كده

كان الاول مهما بيكون ى البيوت الحياه مستمره 

لكن دلوقت محدش مستحمل

شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

وربنا يعمل اللى فى الخير​


----------



## candy shop (10 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا كاندى
> 
> ومهم جدا
> مرسىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا يا كوكو 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sony_33 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا على الموضوع ولاكن
 مشاكل الزواج زادت لان 
الزواج حاليا زواج صالونات مفيش زواج عن حب زى زمان فبالتالى زواج مبنى على  ذلك لازم ينتهى 
بعدم التفاهم بين الزوجين
 واوعى حد يقولى في زواج عن حب الايام دى 
اتحدى
شكرا*​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع ولاكن*
> 
> *مشاكل الزواج زادت لان *
> *الزواج حاليا زواج صالونات مفيش زواج عن حب زى زمان فبالتالى زواج مبنى على ذلك لازم ينتهى *
> ...


 
اختلف معاكى لان ساعات كتير جواز الصالونات بينجح

فتره الخطوبه اتعملت ليه

علشان يدرسوا طباع بعض 

وساعات كتير بيكون الحب اعمى 

وجوازات بتنتهى بالفشل و بيكونوا واخدين بعض على حب​


----------



## viviane tarek (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع يا كاندى
ومفيد جدا" 
وربنا يبعد عن الكل المشاكل ويقرب منهم حب الله وحب الشريك
شششششكككككررررررااااااا"""""""""""""""""""*​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا كاندى*​
> *ومفيد جدا" *
> *وربنا يبعد عن الكل المشاكل ويقرب منهم حب الله وحب الشريك*
> 
> *شششششكككككررررررااااااا"""""""""""""""""""*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا فيفيان

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للأفاده الجميله لموضوعك الرائع جدا

الرب يبارك نشاطك ومجهودك وأولا وأخيرا حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للأفاده الجميله لموضوعك الرائع جدا​
> 
> 
> الرب يبارك نشاطك ومجهودك وأولا وأخيرا حياتك​



ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك يا نهيسى​


----------



## ايفو (22 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل لكن احب اقول ان اوقات كتير مهما كان الزوجين بينهم علاقة حب حلوة الا ان اول سنوات الزواج غالبا ماتكون بها كثير من المشاحنات الى ان يتفهم الطرفين بعضهم عن قرب


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2009)

البيت الذي لا يدخله الرب 

حتما سينهار

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع يا كاندي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2009)

ايفو قال:


> موضوع جميل لكن احب اقول ان اوقات كتير مهما كان الزوجين بينهم علاقة حب حلوة الا ان اول سنوات الزواج غالبا ماتكون بها كثير من المشاحنات الى ان يتفهم الطرفين بعضهم عن قرب


 
كلام سليم جداااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> البيت الذي لا يدخله الرب
> 
> حتما سينهار
> 
> ...


 
كلام جميل يا كليمو

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا وليم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## white rose (12 مايو 2009)

*السر لأستمرار زواج سعيد و مكلل بالحب بل وبالعشق حتى دون ان يخبو 

أولا : ان تكون في قلوبنا كل تعاليم المسيح

ياتي بعدها ثانيا : لأن ثانيا يعتمد على المحبة اللي تجيب ثالثا و رابعا اللي هم  التفاني و 

الثقة و يليها خامسا و سادسا اللي هم الأحترام و التفاهم

و في شغلة كتير مهمة و اساسية و هي انو نكون دايما شاكرين الرب على كل شي

هاي خبرتي من تجربتي الشخصية

و ميرسي الك يا كاندي لموضوعك الرائع كالعادة​*


----------



## girgis2 (13 مايو 2009)

*شكرااا أستازة كاندي على موضوعك الجميل والمفيد*

*وربنا يبارك في مجهودك و خدمتك*

*ويحافظ على كنائسه الصغيرة ويرممها من تاني*

*آمييين*​


----------



## أَمَة (13 مايو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> أن يصبح الأثنان جسداً واحداً لا يمثل فقط الأتحاد الجسدي، بل يعني التقاء العقل والنفس لتكوين وحدة واحدة. وتتجه العلاقة الي بعد أعمق بكثير من الأنجذاب الجسدي أو الغريزي وتتحول الي "وحدة" روحية وتتحقق هذه الوحدة فقط عندما يسلم الطرفان حياتهما لله ولبعضهما الآخر. فتصبح العلاقة لا تتكون من "أنا" ولكن من "نحن".
> 
> يجب تعضيد الزواج بالعلاقة الرأسية مع الله التي تؤمن علاقة الزوج والزوجة الأفقية وتجعل العلاقة مستمرة بل وممجدة لله. ​


 

موضوع رائع يا كاندي تسلم ايدك
يستحق التقييم
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

رووعة الموضوع ...ميرسي لطرحه ...تعلمت درسا" قويا" في كيفية المحافظة على الزواج وعدم اهتزازه مهما كانت الأسباب قاهرة أو قوية ..عندما يجعل الطرفان علاقتهما الزوجية أولوية وعندما يعضد الزواج بالعلاقة الرأسية مع الله ....كاندي موضوع مقدم بامتياز رفيع ...


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *السر لأستمرار زواج سعيد و مكلل بالحب بل وبالعشق حتى دون ان يخبو ​*
> 
> *أولا : ان تكون في قلوبنا كل تعاليم المسيح*​
> *ياتي بعدها ثانيا : لأن ثانيا يعتمد على المحبة اللي تجيب ثالثا و رابعا اللي هم التفاني و *​
> ...


 

شكرااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل 

ربنا يكون معاكى ويوفقك فى كل خطوه​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا أستازة كاندي على موضوعك الجميل والمفيد*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك في مجهودك و خدمتك*​
> *ويحافظ على كنائسه الصغيرة ويرممها من تاني*​
> *آمييين*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا جرجس 

على المشاركه الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2009)

أمة قال:


> موضوع رائع يا كاندي تسلم ايدك
> 
> يستحق التقييم
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


 

شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ولتشجيعك  يا اجمل امه 

وميرسى اوى على التقييم

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> رووعة الموضوع ...ميرسي لطرحه ...تعلمت درسا" قويا" في كيفية المحافظة على الزواج وعدم اهتزازه مهما كانت الأسباب قاهرة أو قوية ..عندما يجعل الطرفان علاقتهما الزوجية أولوية وعندما يعضد الزواج بالعلاقة الرأسية مع الله ....كاندي موضوع مقدم بامتياز رفيع ...


 

ميرسى اوى لزوقك ولتشجيعك المستمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------

